# Orange Sirensis Female?



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

So any experts out there care to confirm or deny that this is a Female Orange Sirensis? I am no pro, so any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice pear shape.. looks like a lady to me!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would guess female too. Congrats.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes congrats. She is beautiful. Under appreciated frogs imo. Standards are beautiful but am iquitos look the same .. the poor mans standards.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

bsr8129 said:


> I would guess female too. Congrats.


Thanks!

I'm gonna pair her up with a couple males you sold me earlier in January


----------

